# Repainting Front Of Tank



## frankabr. (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd like to repaint the front of the tank on this 1948 Schwinn Excelsior.   Is there Schwinn spraypaint or other spraypaint from a can that would work?  Should I have paint mixed and put in a can?   Should I take it to an auto body shop to be painted? What would you recommend to do it in the easiest fashion and to make it look professional?

Thanks,  F.A.


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 27, 2011)

If you make it look professional it will out shine the rest of the bike. It does look like it was previously burgundy then painted dark blue?
I would leave it as it or see if someone will trade for a correct color. The last choice would be to paint it, but do you want to match the quality of the rest of the bike?
I would most likely mask and airbrush the blue area then water sand it lightly to burn through the paint a bit and weather it out.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 28, 2011)

I would think an "all or nothing" approach would be my choice.......but that's just me. 


   Don


----------

